# What do your pumpkins look like this year?



## Bombsii (Nov 2, 2008)

Pumpkins/Jack-o-lanterns. WHatever. This year I had
Kirby, AwesomeMan and 2 Classics

PIctures are somewhere.


----------



## Not Meowth (Nov 2, 2008)

Didn't have any.


----------



## Murkrow (Nov 2, 2008)

It looked like a pumpkin with an evil grin.


----------



## ___urnamz2longfixit___ (Nov 2, 2008)

We couldn't afford any.


----------



## Flora (Nov 2, 2008)

One with butterflies, one with a scary face and one with the Phillies logo on it. (Wooo~)


----------



## Not Meowth (Nov 2, 2008)

Flora and Ashes said:


> One with butterflies


*Very *Halloweeny, that one ^_^


----------



## Flora (Nov 2, 2008)

MY SISTER DID IT.


----------



## Zeph (Nov 2, 2008)

Like this.

We don't really do much for halloween.


----------



## Not Meowth (Nov 2, 2008)

Flora and Ashes said:


> MY SISTER DID IT.


Tell her she's a wazzock. XD


----------



## Flora (Nov 2, 2008)

...A what?


----------



## Not Meowth (Nov 2, 2008)

Flora and Ashes said:


> ...A what?


A silly person then.


----------



## Flora (Nov 2, 2008)

She is a weirdo.


----------



## Tailsy (Nov 2, 2008)

At my friend's cousin's party there was one with Darth Vader carved into it. x3 It was pretty cool.


----------



## Flareth (Nov 2, 2008)

One with the Phillies logo and one that says World Series Champs...

...yeah....


----------



## S.K (Nov 5, 2008)

Obviously the same as you *we're realted*

but I wanted to make a Jigglypuff one and one with a joker grin *why so serious?*


----------



## Ice tiger (Nov 5, 2008)

A kitty face! :3 it took _hours_ but it turned out nice.


----------



## Darksong (Nov 8, 2008)

I did a Swellow and a confused face.

My sister, Cryptica, did a grinning face and an owl.


----------



## Bombsii (Nov 8, 2008)

Actually looking at your avatar, a Hoothoot or a Noctowl one would've been good.


----------



## Flora (Nov 8, 2008)

Flareth said:


> One with the Phillies logo and one that says World Series Champs...
> 
> ...yeah....


YOU LIVE IN THE PHILLY AREA TOO!

PAAAAAAAAAARTY~


----------



## ultraviolet (Nov 9, 2008)

_Soup_. >:D


----------



## S.K (Nov 9, 2008)

soup...


----------



## Renteura (Nov 9, 2008)

Volcom Stone Pumpkin.

>:D

representation in paint


----------

